# Samba no free space



## Vincent See (May 7, 2016)

After reading alot on how to solve it, everything I tried failed.
When accessing my FreeBSD zfs samba server from my windows 7 server I can upload and download files from the server, but I decided to copy a folder of files(around 40GB) to my FreeBSD server which contained a single 8gb video file, and it won't transfer because windows reported "no space left on mysharename needs 2.45GB more" But I have more than 100GB left on my FreeBSD server, is this a samba issue or zfs issue?

my smb.conf is

```
[global]
  aio read size    = 16384
  aio write size   = 16384
  aio write behind = true
  socket options   = SO_KEEPALIVE TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=16384 SO_SNDBUF=16384
  unix extensions = no
  nt acl support  = yes
  inherit acls    = no
  map acl inherit = yes

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]
  comment = Home directory for %u on %h
  browseable = no
  writable = yes
  path = /usr/home/%u/Docs
  valid users = %S

[down]
  comment = Downloads directory for %u on %h
  browseable = no
  writable = yes
  path = /usr/home/samba/%u/downloads
  valid users = %S

# A publicly accessible directory, but read only, except for people in

# the "staff" group

[public]
  comment = %h Shared Public Directory
  path = /usr/home/samba/public
  force directory mode = 0777
  force create mode = 0777
  force group = nobody
  force user = nobody
  public = yes
  writeable = yes
  read only = no

[arrow]
  comment = %h Shared Public Directory
  path = /usr/home/samba/arrow
  force directory mode = 0777
  force create mode = 0777
  force group = nobody
  force user = nobody
  public = yes
  writeable = yes
  read only = no
  vfs objects     = zfsacl
  nfs4:mode       = special
  nfs4:acedup     = merge
  nfs4:chown      = yes

[down]
  comment = %h Shared Public Directory
  path = /usr/local/downloads
  force directory mode = 0777
  force create mode = 0777
  force group = nobody
  force user = nobody
  public = yes
  writeable = yes
  read only = no
  vfs objects     = zfsacl
  nfs4:mode       = special
  nfs4:acedup     = merge
  nfs4:chown      = yes
```

It's weird that my [homes], [down], and [down] are not working, only [public] and [arrow] are working.

Any advice on how to make it work? From my own observation if you use the path /usr/home/samba (like [public] and [arrow] uses it works) but other paths does not. 

Also I have a user named vincent. And use the command `mkdir vincent/downloads` it does not work and shows mkdir: vincent: No such file or directory. Unlike in the path /usr/home/samba it works perfectly.

Is there any way to fix the no space on share issue and how to make my shared folders show up? I read that you don't make a path to "/mnt" but "/mnt/usr/downloads" is fine. I tried that and still either it does not show up when sharing or it says no space available.

Sorry I'm still new in learning FreeBSD and read a few books about it, and would like to learn more. I hope someone can shed light on this. Thank you!


----------

